# ***Gonzo Tuning Annihilator GTT turbo for the transversal 1.8T sale***



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Gonzo Tuning is PLEASED to be able to offer the most capable and best performing bolton K04 hybrid for the MK4 1.8T on the market! This unit is capable of anywhere from 255whp on a complete bone stock 1.8T motor (with proper fueling and software) to over 300whp with the proper mods.

Our software is tightly integrated with this setup to deliver the best power possible with the least amount of mods necessary without sacrificing reliability or driveability. You get to have your cake AND eat it.



Gonzo Tuning GTT + E85 20-90MPH Run

There is simply NOTHING like it. This is the most powerful production bolton hybrid K04 turbo for the MK4 1.8T.​










*345whp / 368ft.lbs *of tq with no W/M, cams, or aftermarket intake! Just GTT+E85!


K03s VS. GTT
​
We are running a SPECIAL VWVortex sale:
*Annihilator GTT bolton K04 hybrid
*Genesis 550cc injectors
*Gonzo Tuning Stage 3 SW
*Silicone Turbo Inlet Pipe (TIP)
*High Flow Exhaust Manifold

All of this for only $1700 

Get it at this price while you still can!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ***Gonzo Tuning Annihilator GTT series turbo for the 1.8T sale****

:beer::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm still running mine from the R&D stage of this project and I can't Kill It!!!!! You won't find a better bolt on setup anywhere!!!

The software is made to work WITH the turbo! No excuses, no Manual boost controllers, no surging! 

This is a true bolt on affair that cannot be beat!

Best Hybrid K04 Bolt on Turbo combined with the BEST Software on the market! 

Do yourself a favor, Go GONZO! 

eace:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

About time you became an advertiser again! I'm sure it doesn't need to be said again, but I absolutely love this setup, you really can't go wrong :thumbup:


----------



## aprpassat (Feb 17, 2011)

If i am already running a apr turbo inlet pipe, R1 DV, 3ich catless dp, and a apr stage 2 flash what else would i need to do to make this turbo run on my car?


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

What if we supply our own EV14 injectors, how much would the price change?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

****Gonzo Tuning Annihilator GTT series turbo for the 1.8T sale****



aprpassat said:


> If i am already running a apr turbo inlet pipe, R1 DV, 3ich catless dp, and a apr stage 2 flash what else would i need to do to make this turbo run on my car?


It will work with your current setup (with minor trimming to the inside of your tip), but you will not realize nearly the full potential without the accompanying software, and fueling upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

****Gonzo Tuning Annihilator GTT series turbo for the 1.8T sale****



Bunruh said:


> What if we supply our own EV14 injectors, how much would the price change?


Pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Something I want to point out is that for $1700 you are getting EVERYTHING needed to bolt this up and do 260+whp.

You get the turbo, software, injectors, turbo inlet pipe, and high flow exhaust manifold. 100% bolt on. No guess work needed. Bolt it up and hold 22-23psi to from spool up to REDLINE (while still being stock rod safe) with your own N75.


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

Let's say I only want this for now;

*Annihilator GTT bolton K04 hybrid
*Silicone Turbo Inlet Pipe (TIP)
*High Flow Exhaust Manifold

.......it is possible? :wave:


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

If i wasn't already BT i would have gotten this for sure. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Mr_Long said:


> Let's say I only want this for now;
> 
> *Annihilator GTT bolton K04 hybrid
> *Silicone Turbo Inlet Pipe (TIP)
> ...


Yes, however the offer will not be as sweet. PM me.
PS: hablo español 



Jerm23MK4 said:


> If i wasn't already BT i would have gotten this for sure. :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## aprpassat (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It will work with your current setup (with minor trimming to the inside of your tip), but you will not realize nearly the full potential without the accompanying software, and fueling upgrades.


So would I still need to buy the whole $1700 kit?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

aprpassat said:


> So would I still need to buy the whole $1700 kit?


Buying the kit will net you the best results. Why buy a puzzle with a few pieces missing...


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

aprpassat said:


> So would I still need to buy the whole $1700 kit?


 Well you can keep your DV, exhaust, and APR TIP (with some modification).
You would still need the high flow exhaust manifold (as the stock one is a big bottleneck), the fueling to compensate for the increased air flow, and obviously you would need a tune to make it all run smoothly.


----------



## aprpassat (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well you can keep your DV, exhaust, and APR TIP (with some modification).
> You would still need the high flow exhaust manifold (as the stock one is a big bottleneck), the fueling to compensate for the increased air flow, and obviously you would need a tune to make it all run smoothly.


is there a website that has this kit on it that i can check out?


----------



## aprpassat (Feb 17, 2011)

and wouldn't I see better gains using the apikol intake mani? rather than the exhaust mani?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

****Gonzo Tuning Annihilator GTT series turbo for the 1.8T sale****



aprpassat said:


> is there a website that has this kit on it that i can check out?


www.gonzotuning.com


----------



## aprpassat (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> www.gonzotuning.com


how does your stage 2 tune compare to my apr stage 2 tune that i have on my 04 passat


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

aprpassat said:


> how does your stage 2 tune compare to my apr stage 2 tune that i have on my 04 passat


It's quite a bump in power, and drivability.

I've ran GIAC, APR, Eurodyne, Unitronic, and Gonzo

If I had to put them in order of performance, and drivability APR wouldn't be my first choice


----------



## aprpassat (Feb 17, 2011)

so if i wanted to just switch the flash to gonzo how much would that run?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

aprpassat said:


> so if i wanted to just switch the flash to gonzo how much would that run?


 PM Jeff, me, or send an email to sales @ gonzotuning.com and we can get you taken care of 

This thread is for the GTT turbo kit. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> PM Jeff, me, or send an email to sales @ gonzotuning.com and we can get you taken care of
> 
> This thread is for the GTT turbo kit. Thanks :thumbup:


WTF... I wanted to be [email protected]  :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbup:

Glad to see you back as an advertiser. Not often you can openly talk to a tuner. Most of the time its just a company's puppet on here slinging software and bull**** talking about stuff they have no idea on the inner workings of.

Stick around this time.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

4ceFed4 said:


> WTF... I wanted to be [email protected]  :laugh:


Y










































Umadbro? :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Anything on the horizon in terms of an 02x frame upgrade?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

What exhaust mani are we talking about here?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> Anything on the horizon in terms of an 02x frame upgrade?


 Actually test units for this are on the way 
PM me for more info.


warranty225cpe said:


> What exhaust mani are we talking about here?


 Regular high flow exhaust manifolds. They won't fit your TT.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to see you back as an advertiser. Not often you can openly talk to a tuner. Most of the time its just a company's puppet on here slinging software and bull**** talking about stuff they have no idea on the inner workings of.
> 
> Stick around this time.


 Yeah VMG and I made amends, which is why I'm back. Hopefully I will be here for a while :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Regular high flow exhaust manifolds. They won't fit your TT.


Fix that will yah?


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome back Gonzo!!! :wave:

Hands down the best software out there for the 1.8T. I too switched from APR to Gonzo, and it's a world of difference! GTT is next on my list of awesome, just trying to see if I'm doing it before or after H2Oi now.

Kei


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

Anything for the A-4 crowd?I'd prefer my 2000 B5 ATW but maybe I can do something to my 04 Avant baby mobile


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Actually test units for this are on the way
> PM me for more info.


Waiting the F23 replacement


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been loving the GTT for almost 1000 miles now.:thumbup: 

Top notch kit and software. Miles better than my previous APR setup.


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

Man I'd love to see a dyno on a rod safe tuned car! I'm very curious to see what the curve looks like. 

Kei


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Kiyokix said:


> Man I'd love to see a dyno on a rod safe tuned car! I'm very curious to see what the curve looks like.
> 
> Kei


"rod safe" is for people that use condoms. Get some rods in that thing and abuse it.


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> "rod safe" is for people that use condoms. Get some rods in that thing and abuse it.


Lmao, but but but...


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Kiyokix said:


> Welcome back Gonzo!!! :wave:
> 
> Hands down the best software out there for the 1.8T. I too switched from APR to Gonzo, and it's a world of difference! GTT is next on my list of awesome, just trying to see if I'm doing it before or after H2Oi now.
> 
> Kei


 Thanks for the good word.

Hurry up and grab the GTT and just be done with it. You will save up on labor. Use PayPal's Bill Me Later (no payments for 6 months) or a credit card and have the upgrade before H20i so you cna do some wicked burnouts (not that I condone hooning) 


not SoQuick said:


> Anything for the A-4 crowd?I'd prefer my 2000 B5 ATW but maybe I can do something to my 04 Avant baby mobile


 I thought about it but I just don't have enough of a demand for the longitudinal version. I fi could get 5 - 10 people interested I can try to work something out.


ejg3855 said:


> Waiting the F23 replacement


 


Dismal said:


> I've been loving the GTT for almost 1000 miles now.:thumbup:
> 
> Top notch kit and software. Miles better than my previous APR setup.


 Glad you like your setup :beer::thumbup:


Kiyokix said:


> Man I'd love to see a dyno on a rod safe tuned car! I'm very curious to see what the curve looks like.
> 
> Kei


 On pump gas this turbo is 100% stock rod safe with the actuator pressure it ships out with. The tune is designed in such a way that you will not nasty part throttle boost spikes, which is what usually throws rods on K04 cars in my experience.

You can expect a healthy 250-260whp with 240-260ft.lbs of tq @ ~23psi on 93 octane on a completely stock motor.


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You can expect a healthy 250-260whp with 240-260ft.lbs of tq @ ~23psi on 93 octane on a completely stock motor.


Is that literally stock as in no intake or exhaust (not counting the manifold)?

Kei


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Kiyokix said:


> Is that literally stock as in no intake or exhaust (not counting the manifold)?
> 
> Kei


 Just exhaust :thumbup:


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

Word


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

Does the $1700 include the tool for remote tuning? Does it include an e85 file? Also, I am assuming we will still have to come up with the larger MAF housing for this tune to work.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Bunruh said:


> Does the $1700 include the tool for remote tuning? Does it include an e85 file? Also, I am assuming we will still have to come up with the larger MAF housing for this tune to work.


You would have to mail in your ECU for the base flash and then any updates could be made with the cable that comes included.

For E85, you can step up to the G2 1000cc's for a little more cheddah. 

And yes, you do need a TT225 MAF/MAF housing.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You would have to mail in your ECU for the base flash and then any updates could be made with the cable that comes included.
> 
> For E85, you can step up to the G2 1000cc's for a little more cheddah.
> 
> And yes, you do need a TT225 MAF/MAF housing.


The GTT TT225 MAF file is wicked! 

Even though I run Maestro I still have my Gonzo GTT ecu in my toolbox if I ever want to go bad to simple reliable power! 

I can definitely say this turbo is a great acting upgrade. With Maestro I've tuned this thing every way under the sun. Let's see... 22psi 93oct, 22psi E85 blend, 15psi E85, 30psi 100oct w/m, 30psi 110LL Avgas, 25psi 93oct / Toluene mix, Beat on it with 2step (a lot), and on. 

I've seriously tried to kill this thing, I treat it like I'm mad at it. It won't die :vampire:

There is NOTHING on the market that comes close to this setup. Absolutely NOTHING. 

This is the ONLY Hybrid made hand in hand with the software. There's no guessing to this kit, no corners cut, no half-assery. 

This is the ONLY Hybrid kit that will net you more than 250whp from just installing it. This means your tuned 220whp or stock 160whp car will gain 30-100+ WHP once you finish the install! That's to redline, none of this claiming to make 300whp but it's a 300whp spike then a drop to 200whp on to redline. The boost curve looks like a BT engine with really quick spool, it just keeps on going.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

C'mon you know you guys want one


----------



## jetta_2.slow (Feb 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> C'mon you know you guys want one


For my A4


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

jetta_2.slow said:


> For my A4


Unfortunately the Gtt isn't available for longitudinal applications at this time

We do offer a very impressive tune for the late 00'+ Me7 cars however


----------



## jetta_2.slow (Feb 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately the Gtt isn't available for longitudinal applications at this time
> 
> We do offer a very impressive tune for the late 00'+ Me7 cars however


Ah figures mine is a 99


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

jetta_2.slow said:


> Ah figures mine is a 99


Late 99? Is it drive by wire, or drive by cable?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

Another quick question, does this kit come with any gaskets or hardware? I assuming it doesn't considering it isn't listed but want to make sure.

Considering the whole kit is bolt up, all standard OEM gaskets and hardware should work, correct?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Bunruh said:


> Another quick question, does this kit come with any gaskets or hardware? I assuming it doesn't considering it isn't listed but want to make sure.
> 
> Considering the whole kit is bolt up, all standard OEM gaskets and hardware should work, correct?


 It does not come with the gaskets but regular OEM gaskets will work.


----------



## AWaring_GTI (Jul 19, 2013)

You able to take customers from Canada?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes sir :thumbup:


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

How well does the stock clutch hold up to this much power? I am sure an upgrade is recommended, but if that isn't able to be done immediately, will the stock one last for a while?


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

Bunruh said:


> How well does the stock clutch hold up to this much power? I am sure an upgrade is recommended, but if that isn't able to be done immediately, will the stock one last for a while?


There are guys here who've been using the stock clutch on setups that have no business beating on a stock piece lol. I would say that like any other upgrade, your mileage may/will vary depending on how hard you drive (before AND after the upgrade) the car. 

If you stay in the sensible part of the powerband them it'll last a bit, but if you're going to be beating on it...save the extra money first. 

Kei


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Kiyokix said:


> There are guys here who've been using the stock clutch on setups that have no business beating on a stock piece lol. I would say that like any other upgrade, your mileage may/will vary depending on how hard you drive (before AND after the upgrade) the car.
> 
> If you stay in the sensible part of the powerband them it'll last a bit, but if you're going to be beating on it...save the extra money first.
> 
> Kei


I've been through my fair amount of "performance" clutches and this last go around I had to slap a stock OEM 1.8t clutch in due to needing my car for work asap. It's held up for over 10K miles including a few trips to the strip with hard 2step launches and over 300whp. 

I don't condone this, I'm just saying sometimes you get lucky. I had a Spec 3 go after ~3-4k a southbend 2 go after ~5k... go figure.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Bunruh said:


> How well does the stock clutch hold up to this much power? I am sure an upgrade is recommended, but if that isn't able to be done immediately, will the stock one last for a while?


 If the clutch on your car was never replaced and you have quite a few miles on it, it will most likely need replacing after installing this kit 

If the original clutch was replaced with a VR6/G60 clutch kit (some vendors refer to it as "Stage 2 upgrade"), then you should be good to go.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Kiyokix said:


> There are guys here who've been using the stock clutch on setups that have no business beating on a stock piece lol. I would say that like any other upgrade, your mileage may/will vary depending on how hard you drive (before AND after the upgrade) the car.
> 
> If you stay in the sensible part of the powerband them it'll last a bit, but if you're going to be beating on it...save the extra money first.
> 
> Kei


Do you KNOW this, or are your guessing? Sounds like misinformation to me. Im on a stock clutch.. Tons of Tq, and high boost pressure isnt going to make your clutch fail. Continuously launching and riding your clutch would do that though. There ARE some guys still running a stock clutch. They dont have an expiration date or specific power limit. If you dont use your clutch like an idiot, you should be fine for a while. I have 90k miles on mine. And its just fine. Were not talking going "BT"


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm not running the GTT at this moment but I am running a hybrid turbo with every supporting mod and water/meth and I'm still currently on the stock clutch(o2m) set-up with 125k on the ticker. Ive been running the hybrid for about 20-25k. I also know how to drive properly which helps. You may not need it right away but I would go ahead and start planning for it. You might get lucky like me and be able to put some miles on the turbo before needing the clutch. :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Twopnt016v said:


> I'm not running the GTT at this moment but I am running a hybrid turbo with every supporting mod and water/meth and I'm still currently on the stock clutch(o2m) set-up with 125k on the ticker. Ive been running the hybrid for about 20-25k. *I also know how to drive properly which helps.* You may not need it right away but I would go ahead and start planning for it. You might get lucky like me and be able to put some miles on the turbo before needing the clutch. :beer:


I think thats the big factor. Ride it, launch it, abuse it, and its not gonna last..


----------



## oscardiaz (May 31, 2013)

what type of warranty does it come with?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

1 year limited warranty against defects.

We also have a CHRA exchange policy out of warranty.


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Do you KNOW this, or are your guessing? Sounds like misinformation to me. Im on a stock clutch.. Tons of Tq, and high boost pressure isnt going to make your clutch fail. Continuously launching and riding your clutch would do that though. There ARE some guys still running a stock clutch. They dont have an expiration date or specific power limit. If you dont use your clutch like an idiot, you should be fine for a while. I have 90k miles on mine. And its just fine. Were not talking going "BT"


Not sure if you really "read" my reply...I told him your mileage may vary, some guys make it with higher power and stock clutch, if you're going to beat on it then you should probably save some money for a new one. Where is the "misinformation" 



warranty225cpe said:


> I think thats the big factor. Ride it, launch it, abuse it, and its not gonna last..


Didn't we just say the same thing............

In other news! BUY GONZO'S STUFF! :thumbup:

Kei


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Kiyokix said:


> Not sure if you really "read" my reply...I told him your mileage may vary, some guys make it with higher power and stock clutch, if you're going to beat on it then you should probably save some money for a new one. Where is the "misinformation"
> Didn't we just say the same thing............
> Kei


What I was taking issue with was this statement..

*"There are guys here who've been using the stock clutch on setups that have no business beating on a stock piece lol"*

I thought it was pretty presumptuous to make a statement like that. There are lots of people that do it. Mainly for drivabilty. stock clutch is the best daily available.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> What I was taking issue with was this statement..
> 
> *"There are guys here who've been using the stock clutch on setups that have no business beating on a stock piece lol"*
> 
> I thought it was pretty presumptuous to make a statement like that. There are lots of people that do it. Mainly for drivabilty. stock clutch is the best daily available.


Shhh.... it's ok. Let him spend $1000 on a miserably tough clutch that's no good on the street.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> Shhh.... it's ok. Let him spend $1000 on a miserably tough clutch that's no good on the street.


Yeah, I would be miserable without the ease of the DMFW and baby OE clutch.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Yowzers

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

White Jetta said:


> Yowzers
> 
> :beer:


 :beer: right back at ya :thumbup:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> :beer: right back at ya :thumbup:


Do you have a dealer/flash network established, couldn't find any on your website. Looking for a Stage 2 upgrade on my stock setup for $350 and will probably have to send it in.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

With the GTT kit installed I only got 5000 miles out of an ECS stage 1 clutch kit before torching the disk and getting slip under boost. For comparison though I cracked the friction surface on the factory pressure plate back in 2003 on street tires with just a chip and exhaust 

I have about 300 miles on my Clutchmasters FX400 and so far, so good.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

White Jetta said:


> Do you have a dealer/flash network established, couldn't find any on your website. Looking for a Stage 2 upgrade on my stock setup for $350 and will probably have to send it in.


Right now you'll have to send it in; as we've had Some security issues in the past when our database was robbed by a competitor. Consequently, us dealers won't be doing flashes for a few more months. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

Got the go ahead from the wife. Pulling the trigger on getting this kit tonight! Can't wait to get this bad boy and then get it installed.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Bunruh said:


> Got the go ahead from the wife. Pulling the trigger on getting this kit tonight! Can't wait to get this bad boy and then get it installed.


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sent Gonzo a PM:wave:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm def in for a ko4-023 version Annihilator for my 225. Let's see it happen


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> I'm def in for a ko4-023 version Annihilator for my 225. Let's see it happen


PM sent :beer:


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> I'm def in for a ko4-023 version Annihilator for my 225. Let's see it happen


In the market for turbo upgrade this coming winter amd would love to see one for the 225 as well.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

ThatredHead said:


> In the market for turbo upgrade this coming winter amd would love to see one for the 225 as well.


It's in the works. It's a bit premature for us to release any details, but it's coming


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It's in the works. It's a bit premature for us to release any details, but it's coming


I will be your test mule.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> I will be your test mule.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

*BOOM*


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

*POW!*


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Funny business is being moved to here...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6145290-Project18-s-sidebar-regarding-Gonzo-Tuning


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

I'm planning on using eurodyne software due to the mods I have. I did the uro tuning delete kit sai/n249/pcv/evap and would also need immobilizer delete. Does ur software offer these deletes. Would like to get this turbo.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Pete O. Arguelles said:


> I'm planning on using eurodyne software due to the mods I have. I did the uro tuning delete kit sai/n249/pcv/evap and would also need immobilizer delete. Does ur software offer these deletes. Would like to get this turbo.


Yes he does offer all of those things. You "can" use whatever you like obviously. I use Eurodyne only because I wanted to learn how to tune my car. The tune that is made for the turbo is better than anything you will be able to put together in Maestro. I can say this from experience since I have both Gonzo ecu and Maestro. There's no practical reason to spend the money on Maestro for the GTT since his file is immaculate and I'm sure he'll custom tune it if you have some sort of extraordinary plan for your setup.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Pete O. Arguelles said:


> I'm planning on using eurodyne software due to the mods I have. I did the uro tuning delete kit sai/n249/pcv/evap and would also need immobilizer delete. Does ur software offer these deletes. Would like to get this turbo.


 Our software does not require any resistors for any emission deletes, however, if passing emissions testing is a concern, we recommend you leave them in.

We have program switching and tunes for 93 octane, 100 octane and E85. I think that covers a majority of users. If you have several hardware mods and want your tune tweaked based on logs, I can do this for free.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

project18 said:


> Hi there Gonzo, was wondering if you could answer my questions in post 93. Thanks!


I will only answer to ONE of your questions. So tell me which one and make it count.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I will only answer to ONE of your questions. So tell me which one and make it count.


opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

project18 said:


> Why only one?


 Because your questions are not related to the product itself.

If you have any more questions, you can PM me or Jeff :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

lol i love this crap


----------



## tomstt (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol the way he talks I wouldnt be suprised if this guys life will be short lived. Like 1 day on the forums and he literally calls everyone out. Ive never seen such a thing. And the best part I think he has no idea hes doing it. Would love to see this guy in a drunken argument at a party. Haha


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

What about 91OCT for those of us that have to suffer with the ****e Cali gas? With this setup do you recommend getting a EGT gauge? What program options are available? What is the customizable launch control listed on the website?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> What about 91OCT for those of us that have to suffer with the ****e Cali gas? With this setup do you recommend getting a EGT gauge? What program options are available? What is the customizable launch control listed on the website?


 93 octane program will run perfectly fine with 91 octane. However if you feel the need to adjust timing slightly, just get in touch with us and we can help you correct it (most likely thru an adaption tweak or a new tune).

We can unlock the timing retard/advance channel so it can be asjusted with VCDS (or any other suitable tool) based on request. We can do the same for boost as well, but it requires a little more testing.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Let's all calm down please. This is a SALES thread. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Let's all calm down please. This is a SALES thread. Let's keep it that way.


Exactly. Glad Jeff removed his last post. Don't feed the trolls and provoke more foolishness.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Twopnt016v said:


> Exactly. Glad Jeff removed his last post. Don't feed the trolls and provoke more foolishness.


Dude.. 

I wasn't even awake mannnn!


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

hey id like to get a tune but no where can i find where you guys are located and if your in driving distance


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

mrbatavus said:


> hey id like to get a tune but no where can i find where you guys are located and if your in driving distance


Pm sent:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Kickass deal!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Three3Se7en said:


> Kickass deal!


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

*POW!*


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to see a special limited edition run of the GTT with Billet wheel and ceramic options as well as uprated wastegate. Not that it needs anything more. I just wouldn't mind having one that's a little tweaked from the original just for the fun of it. If the Jetta gets any more work done it'll be a BT setup now. Though I wouldn't mind picking up a GTI for daily driving with a special edition GTT. Even if it doesn't affect performance in any big way I just think it would be neat. Especially if I could use the GTT I have now and have it "upgraded" with these parts and coatings to go with my porting. I would even be interested in trying the ball bearing conversion for K04 turbos offered by that Aussie company. Just imagine the amount of Torque that could be achieved from a BB K04 Hybrid. It would be awesome for DD. 

I'd want to do bare minimum otherwise. Just exhaust manifold, TB exhaust, Rods and maybe W/M and FMIC then call it a day. I think it would be interesting to see if there's any change in performance. Otherwise it would be a simple DD easily making 290-300+ whp and 350+wtq.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

any news on when the TIP's will be coming in and sent out?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Bunruh said:


> any news on when the TIP's will be coming in and sent out?


TIP's should be here by the end of the week. Yours will certainly be shipping first :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

**+*+*+* IF YOU'VE BEEN ON THE FENCE ABOUT PULLING THE TRIGGER; NOW'S THE TIME!! ONLY (2) MORE KITS WILL BE OFFERED AT THIS AWESOME PRICE, BEFORE THE PRICE GOES BACK TO FULL RETAIL!! ACT NOW!!*+*+*+**

:wave:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Good product package, professional tech. support, outstanding customer care.

keep up the great work.

all the best :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

ModsTTand said:


> Good product package, professional tech. support, outstanding customer care.
> 
> keep up the great work.
> 
> all the best :beer:


Thanks man


----------



## okorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello! 

How much power can I expect on a AGU with this setup? 95 or 98 octane.
I'm from Argentina and I can't get E85 so easy.

Also, can I use the inyectors of a AUQ 1.8T? I think they are bigger than the AGU one.

And I don't know how I would flash the setup, I can't send you my ECU 
Too far away, Mailservices suck here in Argentina.

The complete setup would be imported to Argentina by a friend.

My car currently has 108k kms on it, no mods.
In a few days I will install DP + full exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

okorn said:


> Hello!
> 
> How much power can I expect on a AGU with this setup? 95 or 98 octane.
> I'm from Argentina and I can't get E85 so easy.
> ...


We offer this package as a 'kit', with the 550cc injectors that the tune is written for included; so you don't need to concern yourself with sourcing them. 

As far as the tuning is concerned; we can send you a fully programmed ecu if you choose to do so. We recommend switching over to a wideband ecu for maximum performance however.:beer:


----------



## okorn (Jul 24, 2013)

How much would that fully programmed ECU cost?

Is it plug and play?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

$150

Yo hablo Español y tambien soy del sur 
Dejame saber si tenes alguna otra pregunta


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

*We've got 1 kit left at this price! Act now before the price goes up!*


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

okorn said:


> My car currently has 108k kms on it, no mods.
> In a few days I will install DP + full exhaust.


Just a suggestion, if you know you are going to buy a new turbo then wait til you install the turbo to install the exhaust. Saves you headaches when dealing with old studs and bolts on the old turbo. Just be sure to get new studs and bolts for the new turbo to downpipe :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

jonpwn said:


> Just a suggestion, if you know you are going to buy a new turbo then wait til you install the turbo to install the exhaust. Saves you headaches when dealing with old studs and bolts on the old turbo. Just be sure to get new studs and bolts for the new turbo to downpipe :thumbup:


This is true. The less you have to shoehorn that stupid little snail in and out the better.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

DMVDUB said:


> This is true. The less you have to shoehorn that stupid little snail in and out the better.


I second this :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

One left at this price guys! 

Somebody wants a good deal on a substantial power increase! :vampire:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I decided to extend the sale to two more. Grab these two before the price goes up to $2000 :wave:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I decided to extend the sale to two more. Grab these two before the price goes up to $2000 :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

This will bolt right in place of an f21?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> This will bolt right in place of an f21?


Yes sir:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## BDodsonVR6 (Apr 12, 2009)

This has officially been added to my winter project list.:thumbup:


----------



## Jeff[email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

BDodsonVR6 said:


> This has officially been added to my winter project list.:thumbup:


PM me


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

If I had $1700 I'd scoop one of these up in no time


----------



## likethesoup2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Couple of questions:

Where would you rate this on the DIY difficulty level?

And what kind of power would an AWW w/ 2.5" turbo back exhaust (billy boat), intake, Forge SMIC, BFI engine mounts (you get the idea) make with your kit?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

likethesoup2 said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> Where would you rate this on the DIY difficulty level?
> 
> And what kind of power would an AWW w/ 2.5" turbo back exhaust (billy boat), intake, Forge SMIC, BFI engine mounts (you get the idea) make with your kit?


It's not difficult per say, but its a knuckle buster.

Out of the box you're looking at 250 whp with your mods, and more if you decide to have us dial in your tune after the fact:thumbup:


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff check ur inbox


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

02TTQuattro said:


> Jeff check ur inbox


Replied:beer:


----------

